# Contributors Wanted



## mattbin (3 May 2007)

My name is Matthew Bin, and I am an author living in Cambridge, Ontario. I am an ex-reservist, having served for three years in the 11th Field Regiment, RCA, in Hamilton, Ontario. 

I am working on a book, to be published by Bookland Press (www.booklandpress.com) in late 2007. The book will be a collection of anecdotes by Canadian soldiers (and their family members) who have served in foreign missions in recent years, going as far back as the end of the Cold War. I'm looking for soldiers and ex-soldiers who are willing to tell me about their experiences abroad. My purpose is to provide the Canadian public with a means of understanding what it's like to go abroad as a Canadian soldier, day-to-day. (I think many here will agree that the public is woefully undereducated on that score.)

Let me assure you of two things right up front:

- The privacy of every contributor will be guarded with the utmost care. Names and personal information will not be published in the book, and will not be shared with anyone, including the publisher, other contributors, or anyone else.
- This book is intended to be an honest, fair, and sympathetic depiction of what Canadian soldiers and their families deal with on a day-to-day basis when they go abroad. There is no political intent of any kind with the book.

If you're interested in being interviewed for this book, or if you have any questions at all about the project, please feel free to contact me directly by e-mail at mattbin@gmail.com, or by phone at 519-729-8432 (please leave a message if I miss your call).

I sincerely hope army.ca members will be willing to participate, and I'll be proud to include their stories in the finished product if they do.


Thanks very much,
Matthew Bin


----------

